# Help me Build my HT/Music Setup....



## mavster (Dec 13, 2007)

Well to begin, Hello everyone! 

I'm trying to piece together a complete HT/Audio system for my living room...

To begin, this is really a budget barebones Idea...I have pretty much the concept and some drivers already...

Things I currently have;

Pioneer VSX-516-K/B Receiver (7.1 Capable)

300w Plate amp
10" Dayton HF Sub...

4 x Pioneer 6.5" Woofers (seen here; http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=290-023 )

---

Now my plan is to build a 2.1 System, and later add the Center and then Rear Towers.

A twist on the plan is that my reciever allows me to Bi-amp my front two channels. Basically this allows me to put 2 x 100w @ 8ohm Per Front Tower.

So knowing this information come up with a plan for me...

fyi: I want to continue using the 4 Pioneer Woofers Because of the Deal I got on them ($23 for 4 shipped, and they are IN PRESTINE condition)...

-----

My Original concept was to use 2 Woofers per front tower, Low XOed... on 1 channel....and Using a Mid/Tweeter combo on the other channel.

But I was thinking that would be a bad idea since, for Cost I wasn't planning to use a mid in the rear surrounds or center...

Also...Do you think I should go for a future 7.1 type setup? Using the 4 woofer for MTM setup, and later the center and 4 x rear surrounds?

Basically I have alot of ideas in my mind, So Please...Sort them out for me and put me on the correct path...to great sound and cost effective.


----------



## mavster (Dec 13, 2007)

Hmmm,

How about using a double Woofer Center..

and Single Woofer Towers...

Combined with this tweeter?

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=275-055


----------



## derekbannatyne (Nov 14, 2007)

Are you going to be designing your own custom crossover? If not, I would try and find a proven design (there's hundreds around the web) and build it. I had some Athena Point 5s, and I replaced them with a DIY design using the Dayton RS-180 and Seas 27TDFC for around $250 for the pair (MT design). 

However, since you already have those woofers, I guess you could try them with a basic x-over and an inexpensive tweeter.


----------



## mavster (Dec 13, 2007)

I have enough programs, and .xls to design one...and building one is cake...

I would really love to reuse this woofers, considering I paid almost nothing for them...

I was thinking if I found a Tweeter that crossed Low enough, I could do this...

What do you think of the tweeter in the post above yours?


----------



## derekbannatyne (Nov 14, 2007)

Not sure if you'd want to use that tweeter (doesn't seem to go very low) with that woofer (has a low breakup). I don't have a whole bunch of experience with DIY speakers, but I started out with the same ideas and was told to go with a proven design. Those woofers have less than 2mm x-max, so you'd probably want to cross them high (with your subwoofer, I mean).

If you're set on using those woofers, maybe something like this would work better?


----------



## mavster (Dec 13, 2007)

derekbannatyne said:


> Not sure if you'd want to use that tweeter (doesn't seem to go very low) with that woofer (has a low breakup). I don't have a whole bunch of experience with DIY speakers, but I started out with the same ideas and was told to go with a proven design. Those woofers have less than 2mm x-max, so you'd probably want to cross them high (with your subwoofer, I mean).
> 
> If you're set on using those woofers, maybe something like this would work better?



I was thinking about that, but I was looking at the tweeter efficiency...


----------



## derekbannatyne (Nov 14, 2007)

89db/1w isn't really that inefficient; my DIY speakers are probably only around 85db/1w and they go plenty loud with my receiver (which is comparable to yours). With only 1.7mm of xmax, you're not going to be getting loud enough to make that efficiency number matter much.


----------



## mavster (Dec 13, 2007)

You Know something...

I'm a ****ing idiot...

I'm thinking about this all wrong...

Look honestly right now my area has no place for a HT style 7.1...only a realistic 2.1....

I don't want to pour more money into this...

So I was thinking how about a Bi-amped 2.1 way?

Dual 6.5" woofers per tower on one channel...and a Mid bandpass and tweeter high passed on the other channel...

That seems very realistic for me...

Its low budget, and its something I can do...


----------



## mavster (Dec 13, 2007)

Basically I can design a 3-way crossover...and then split it between the two channels...

I figure I am just going to build 2 towers...using a Pioneer Mid and Pioneer Dome Tweeter...

That will be the temp/perm setup...Until I have the funds and space avaliable to do a Full HT setup with a proven design.

Mid; http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=280-240&scqty=2
tweeter; http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=270-035&scqty=2

So updated, what do you think?


----------



## Suneet (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm thinking about doing something similar like this, but now that I live in the city I don't have a garage, or the tools to build my own cabinets. Is there some place one can get pre-built cabinets?


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

partsexpress sells some good prebuilt enclosures for a decent price. I'm looking to redo the speakers in my HT but lack the knowledge to create my own crossovers. As stated by others, I'm going the route of an existing design. I was going to go with the TriTrix due to my receiver only being 8-ohm stable, but i just ordered a couple of 4x100w @4ohm amp modules, so I'm going toward the Triunes instead. Relatively simple crossovers, inexpensive drivers (dayton all the way), trusted design, and simple cabinets (if you do the sealed ones). The plan as it stands is to do sealed mtm's for the center and fronts, but I may give the TL design a shot too for the mains. Rears (dont know if I'm going to stick with 5.1 or jump up to 6-7.1) will probably be tm's due to size constraints and necessity.


----------

